# Another good use for packgoats



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

When I take the boys out for a hike sometimes I take my bow saw with me, cut a bunch of firewood, and have them carry it home for me. They don't mind at all, and it sure is a big help. Here they are with a couple of nights worth of mesquite wood, heading for home. They carry about 30 lb of wood, each.[attachment=0:27tnx0sj]IMG_9488_1.JPG[/attachment:27tnx0sj]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Heck ya, thats a great use for your goats.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Nate, 

Speaking of uses for goats, I used one of your kids as a crash test dummy to meet my new puppy. Despite the fact that this puppy was barking his head off in his face he stood there and took it. He gets extra grain tonight.

As soon as the puppy comes home he will be put in with the LGd who will explain the facts of life to him.

But your little guy was a true champ.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats awesome Carolyn. Im glad to see he passed the barking dog test with flying colors. I so stoked i got those boys.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We like to take Cuzco out with us every year to help select and retrieve our Christmas tree.[attachment=0:1plk9gv7]Cuzco_Tree.jpg[/attachment:1plk9gv7]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That tree would not have any needles left if that were my goat. The Ober boys would eat it before we got home. Cuzo is the most beautiful goat. Thanks for all the pictures of him. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the nice compliments IdahoNancy! We think Cuzco is beautiful too. 

He _does_ like to eat our Christmas tree! Usually he rides home with the tree in the bed of our pickup truck, and there are always a few branches that get "trimmed". But having Cuzco accompany us on these trips is worth the loss of a few branches. If we had more than one goat, though, it might become a problem!

Are there pictures of your goats somewhere on this site? I love Obers. They're a magnificent-looking breed!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Cuzco is a very handsome guy!
Here's a pic of my Ober, Mr. Moose. He's a very beautiful guy, and knows it!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a great shot!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh what a fun picture! Mr. Moose is a lovely goat! My husband has a sound effect for that look he's making (when they peer at something overhead and their eyes kind of bulge out), but unfortunately I can't reproduce it for you here.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

I love seeing things like how his toes are spread, gripping the rock, and his body is so athletic and balanced on the rocks. That's all you need to see, to know goat were born to climb.

Awesome picture, and he IS a handsome guy.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Aw shucks..... thanks for the kind comments. When I told Mr. Moose what you all have said he took it all in stride, like he knows he's special and expects to be appreciated.

Here's a pic of him when he was about 2 yrs old.










And here he is just looking cool. He has such intelligent eyes, and sort of a Mona Lisa smile that really melts people's hearts.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Jross, your pictures remind me so much of a few I took last month when Phil and I took Cuzco hiking with us around Beulah, CO. I'll share a few.
[attachment=2:180lzpfa]Cuzco_Rocks.jpg[/attachment:180lzpfa]
[attachment=1:180lzpfa]Cuzco_Rocks2.jpg[/attachment:180lzpfa]
[attachment=0:180lzpfa]Cuzco_Rocks3.jpg[/attachment:180lzpfa]


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I offered my goats to the Sheriff's SAR team to carry extra gear for the guys that are running up the mountain.

The first question they asked was how well do they do in deep snow.

I told him I am am looking forward to finding out myself. So we are planning to try different stuff such as pulling a rescuer up the hill, pulling a skier and a sled as well as just carrying equipment.

We talked with the watershed manager and although the law doesn't specifically prohibit goats, their preference is that they not be allowed. The main concern is E. Coli. I have found an instant E.Coli Test and a report that 1-10% of commercial meat goats may have E.Coli. 

I am thinking that if we can demonstrate that they are E.Coli free, we may reduce the resistance to their use in those areas.

Anyone else had experience with this? 

I have seen the skiers being pulled. It looks like the basic pulling harness is used with a tow line like a dog sled rig.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I have taken my goats snow shoeing. They did ok, but their hooves just dig down into the snow. I don't think they are particularly well suited to snow work. I don't think the cold will bother them as long as they are in good shape.

Re e. coli.... 
I think what you are seeing is typical of bureaucrats. For a bureaucrat to allow something means he/she is assuming the risk that whatever it is could go wrong. And bureaucrats avoid responsibility and risk at all costs. There is probably much more risk of e.coli contaminating an area like that from people defecating behind bushes, than there is from your goats.

But I think offering to help the SAR people is a great idea. I'll bet, tho, that even if you do the test and prove your goats are free from e.coli, the bureaucrats will try to find some other roadblock to put in your way. For a bureaucrat to say "ok" when the rule book is silent, is very unlikely. He will be taking risk, even tho very small. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

E coli lives everywhere in the soil. They might have to kick out dogs, deer, and everything animate to get rid of it. To blame it on goats is absurd.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

They don't blame the goats for E. Coli, they just want to minimize the amount in the watershed area since it increases the cost of treatment. They already attempt to ban all domestic animals. 

Years ago I got a ticket for having a dog in the area. The judge threw it out because I made the case that the boundaries of the watershed are not properly marked.

Many laws are there just to coerce you until you fight it. The law itself doesn't ban the animals, but makes provision that the manager can make additional rules. The rules don't ban them , but since they are easier to modify than the law it makes sense to work with the manager than against him.

In this case, I'd rather have him on my side since he works closely with the Sheriff's SAR team. So I am also attempting to work through the Wasatch Mountain Club.

I will be meeting with them for a hike this weekend to talk some more about service projects in the area.


----------

